# Cigar band collection



## ktblunden

Ok guys, so I haven't been smoking for too long at this point and so far I've kept all the bands from each one. I was keeping them in a ziplock, but then my wife suggested a decanter I've had for a long time and haven't actually been using for liquor. So I put them all in there and she insisted on taking a bunch of pictures. So here they are!
































































Big credit to my wife for the really cool pictures. I'm just about out of room, though. Not sure what I'm going to do then.


----------



## gibson_es

Nice pictures! Great job. I particularly like the third one down... 


I wish I would have done this from the beggining. I did however start collecting them in january of 2010, as a cigar new years resolution for last year. I use a cigar box. Not nearly as awesome looming but it holds quite a few of them. And I use a stanch to hold them down, it holds a lot more when there's not 'air' aroundthem (if that makes sense) I see a camacho triple maddy band I think... good smoke! One of my favorites.


----------



## ktblunden

Thanks Blake! Yeah, all the air in between them does take up quite a bit of space. And yes, that is a Triple Maduro band, good eye! I did a review of it last week.


----------



## Richterscale

Very nice! I have a couple of places I stash mine.. I have a special Minnesota Vikings wooden box (I know.. I know) that I keep my favorite smoke bands in so when I'm wondering what kind of smoke to visit I open that up for inspiration


----------



## 1Linnie

that is awsome bro!! I have kept some of mine too. Especially the good sticks. Have couple Opus X, Padron 64 Anniversary, Ashton ESG, and some others too. But they are just stuck in a drawer now. I really like your idea.


----------



## Zfog

I agree with Blake, that 3rd pic is fantastic!!! Nice pics and pretty cool band collection.


----------



## Reino

nice pics.
I have saved about 90% of my bands. Got zip locks full of them.
Dont know y, but guess I am a horder. 
In 20 years I will have rooms full of cigar bands.


----------



## dukeofbluz

BandwagonUSA.com - Where You Can Turn in Your Cigar Bands and Get Free Gifts


----------



## dezyrme

Damn Kevin, that is a sick idea and that decanter is great also...Cool idea...May have to steal that one...


----------



## tiger187126

i'm running out of room. i want to make a shadowbox or something with them.


----------



## ktblunden

My ultimate goal is to do a coffee table top. Guess I'd better get to smoking!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

ktblunden said:


> My ultimate goal is to do a coffee table top. Guess I'd better get to smoking!


that's an excellent idea

i only save the band of the first stick of its kind that i smoke, and i write a review into my log book.

































































well you no doubt get the idea by now
:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

i also record every cigar that i recieve as soon as it comes in, and write down the date, number of smokes, size, etc.


----------



## dezyrme

Like that idea also Cade. That would be cool if you scan all the pages and post them to a .pdf ebook. I just throw mine in the bottom of my humi until I decide what to do with them...


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very cool collections guys! I really like the pictures and it's a great way to keep them! I wish I had a book that I had glued them in but then I think to myself "Why?" haha! I guess I just don't have a need for them, but it's an awesome keepsake for sure!

I only have 5 bands from CC's that I smoke awhile back.


----------



## Batista30

Nice collection Kevin! I have saved most of them as well, don't know what I'm planning to do with them yet.


----------



## smelvis

I gave a box full to Justin and working on filling another now. I think he is going to cover a table top for poker or something?


----------



## 1Linnie

nice....


----------



## Richterscale

1Linnie said:


> nice....


Yummy...


----------



## marked

ktblunden said:


> Ok guys, so I haven't been smoking for too long at this point and so far I've kept all the bands from each one. I was keeping them in a ziplock, but then my wife suggested a decanter I've had for a long time and haven't actually been using for liquor. So I put them all in there and she insisted on taking a bunch of pictures. So here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big credit to my wife for the really cool pictures. I'm just about out of room, though. Not sure what I'm going to do then.


Looks much better than my pickle jar! LOL!


----------



## marked

I scan all new bands, or if they're different within the same brand. I upload all the files to Photobucket, just in case I crash a hard drive or something.

Cigar Bands pictures by dragns - Photobucket

I thought about doing a thread on the site where I post all of them, in alphabetical order. I'd put like 4 images per post, or something. But since you can't go back and edit your posts on this site, I wouldn't be able to keep new entries in order.


----------



## Dave.73

some really good ideas here guys. Ive got all my bands sitting in a drawer and never could quite figure out how to display them. you guys gave me some good ideas. thanks and keep posting your pics.


----------



## Madurosman

Cool decanter. You could almost put those pics on cigar boxes as health warnings!


----------



## RGRTim

your wife did an awesome job with the photos, #3 is bada**


----------



## ca21455

Thanks for the great idea! Now I have to go searching around for nice bottle...


----------



## Zogg

I glue mine in a cool book also, write down basic info and what i thought of it, i'll take a pic once it fills out a little more


----------



## BlackandGold508

My little sunday afternoon project. Dollar store picture frames and a little patience.:beerchug:


----------



## Sarge

I just keep mine my a Cohiba Pequenos tin for the time being... some get tossed, some make the tin, some I have several of... was bored the other night so figured I'd take a look @ what I have. A lot of the bands, especially from earlier on never made it to collection so this is essentially what I've smoked since late November plus some... hopefully someday I'll put together a nice poster or use them for something else creative or decorative...


----------



## vtxcigar

marked said:


> I scan all new bands, or if they're different within the same brand. I upload all the files to Photobucket, just in case I crash a hard drive or something.
> 
> Cigar Bands pictures by dragns - Photobucket
> 
> I thought about doing a thread on the site where I post all of them, in alphabetical order. I'd put like 4 images per post, or something. But since you can't go back and edit your posts on this site, I wouldn't be able to keep new entries in order.


Mark,

I had seen this from another thread and it was the inspiration that got me 
started doing the same thing. Mine get uploaded to my website here: Cigar Bands

I just do the first one of each different cigar.


----------



## CardinalsFan

Im working on a 3'x2' collage of trimmed up bands. Im about 1/4 of the way through and have used apx. 350 bands. Man it takes ton's to do it this way but my 6 year old and I are having a blast. Hope I get it done this year, about 20 hours of work so far. All are from sticks Ive smoked in the last 2 years apx. I am also having it autographed by guys like D. Pipen, C. Fuente, P. Johnson, N. Miranda, etc in silver sharpie as they roll through town at events. Should be pretty cool when I get er done. I will post pix. whenever it's done.


----------



## thefenderbender

I covered my 15 count travel humi with them. I've got a plastic grocery bag full of them right now. I'm thinking of doing a lampshade......you know for parties maybe.arty:


----------



## stock93pgt

hi all! here is my band collection. im still a noob and just started collecting the band just two weeks ago. he container is a empty dvd+r 100 count. since i have a bunch of these, minds well as make good use out of them.


----------



## Kampaigner

Leave it to the women to come up with a good idea. The Decanter looks awesome and the bands in them really make it pop.

I've been saving mine until i have enough to cover a 2ft high by 3 ft wide piece of paper and them i will frame it and hang it on my wall. Sort of a "Ode to Cigars" piece.

I am also a huge fan of the log book. so much so that i will be starting a log book of my own. 

What a great idea. 

AWESOME THREAD!


----------



## 68 Lotus

I've puffed This Many! :lol: and keep all the Bands! :wink:


----------



## ktblunden

Kampaigner said:


> Leave it to the women to come up with a good idea. The Decanter looks awesome and the bands in them really make it pop.
> 
> I've been saving mine until i have enough to cover a 2ft high by 3 ft wide piece of paper and them i will frame it and hang it on my wall. Sort of a "Ode to Cigars" piece.
> 
> I am also a huge fan of the log book. so much so that i will be starting a log book of my own.
> 
> What a great idea.
> 
> AWESOME THREAD!


Thanks for the compliments Steve and everyone else. And keep those pics coming guys!


----------



## 68 Lotus

A little more organized :lol:.... Just finish stick 22!...Guess it's time for a book. :biggrin:


----------



## quo155

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> that's an excellent idea
> 
> i only save the band of the first stick of its kind that i smoke, and i write a review into my log book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you no doubt get the idea by now
> :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


Very, very nice...and I love the cover! That is what is called a custom made "Cigar Dossier"...for those looking to purchase one of these already made...with an area for your band and all of the information.

However, I do have to say that I really like the laid back feel of yours...great job!


----------



## tiger187126




----------



## [email protected]

Great collection! I save mine as well. Im hoping that in years to come I can lay them all out on a table and cover it with a sheet of glass.


----------



## gibson_es

gibson_es said:


> Nice pictures! Great job. I particularly like the third one down...
> 
> I wish I would have done this from the beggining. I did however start collecting them in january of 2010, as a cigar new years resolution for last year. I use a cigar box. Not nearly as awesome looming but it holds quite a few of them. And I use a stanch to hold them down, it holds a lot more when there's not 'air' aroundthem (if that makes sense) I see a camacho triple maddy band I think... good smoke! One of my favorites.


i am continuing this for this year as well, quit a few last year got tossed on accedent, do to various things, i like seeing what yall are doing with them, helps me get ideas for what i wanna do, what ever that may be, i am trying to get them flat, at first, last year, i was flattening them as i smoked the stogies, but i got lazy, so i have to catch up. will post pics tomorrow, i got quite a few dispite tossing plenty


----------



## [email protected]

My band collection, sorry its not neat.

sorry also having trouble uploading the pic


----------



## l330n

Love these ideas, very cool.


----------



## madirishman

Im still not sure what to do with all my bands...these are some great ideas!


----------



## gibson_es

here are the ones that i actually got to save. like i said a lot got lost, broke, ect. again, this was my new years res. for 2010. so its only last year and this year. not enough to do anything with yet.


----------



## LARAIDER

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Piledriver

I put some in a stamp book, but it ran out of place quite fast. Now just dumping them into a box. Not sure what to do with them. Definitely some cool ideas in this thread.


----------



## 1Linnie

Had saved up a bunch and thought would be kewl to do something with them... was at one of my Bud's house and his wife mentioned that she was going to start saving them for something decorative... ?? So... the next week I gave all I had to her.

My bud has awesome wood shop in basement and specializes in card tables... is a true craftsman. Only a hobby though... am trying to put bug in his ear about crafting humi's....


----------



## stock93pgt

stock93pgt said:


> hi all! here is my band collection. im still a noob and just started collecting the band just two weeks ago. he container is a empty dvd+r 100 count. since i have a bunch of these, minds well as make good use out of them.


this is what it looks like today.


----------



## WyldKnyght

stock93pgt said:


> this is what it looks like today.


That's a great idea for empty CD container..

Great collection, I've been keeping my bands to, got a whole dozen LOL LOL


----------



## Fatboy501

Idk what I'm going to do with mine... I have saved a pretty much all of them. I haven't been smoking long, so it isn't a large amount. I do have about 15 tubes though lol.


----------



## Hain84

that is such a cool idea. It looks awesome.


----------



## nny12345

Very cool idea and an awesome decanter to boot. I've kept all of mine from day one as well, but they're just lulling about in a box somewhere. I thought about making a journal or a list (particularly since I also have a bad habit of accumulating bottles of bourbon and absinthe) but this is definitely a cool and simple way to display.


----------



## itsjustkevin

I will have to start doing this, my collection would consist of Carrillo and AF bands pretty much.


----------



## mikel1128

Been doing something similar. I have a beer stein that my Mom brought me back from Germany. I never drank out of it, so I decided to save my labels in there.


----------

